#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  ANY INFINITY WAR LOVERS?? Give me your thoughts about its next year release?

## Moana

*Hi Avengers Huns*!

I hope all of you guys might have watched Infinity War which was seriously one of Marvels' best so far (Which personally I feel) Most people complain that the climax scene was copied from the concept of Bahubhali's. 
*WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL? 
*This movie was more or less of an emotional type movie ( I don't want to be a spoiler though :Stick Out Tongue: ) I'm sure that the climax scene MUST HAVE torn everyone's heart off :Frown: 
*PS: Give me your thoughts and feelings about the unanswered climax scene of infinity war?


*31495723_380593325764912_90308761209536512_n.jpg

----------


## Assassin

Everyone Dies... BUT NOT REALLY!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
avengers-meme.jpg

----------


## Shana

Seriously? You're comparing infinity war to Baahubali? No way. But the wrenching heart ripping feeling at the final scene that involves Spidey and Iron man...That was true to the core. 
***Spoilers ahead***turn back****
I never expected Thanos to win the war and I never thought half of the heroes would vanish just like that. Especially Black panther! And Groot! And almost *everybod*y!!!!
But I just wish that they're not really dead. May be the Soul stone still has their souls or something. Because the sequels for Spiderman is on the way and there's some hope that they'll come back at some point.
And with the hype about Captain Marvel, we are up for a blast in the Infinity war sequel.

----------


## Moana

I didn't compare most of the Tamil people did and I think that they have taken the concept I meant '' The Last scene being unanswered'' Did you watch the credit scene? I guess in part 2 all them would come back to life after Captain Marvel defeats Thanos , because the next Black Panther movie is coming.

----------


## Moana

Loki literally dies in Infinity war :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bhavya

I didn't watch the movie yet .
Your comments are increasing my curiosity and anticipation to watch the movie.
Hope i get the chance soon.

----------


## Shana

> Loki literally dies in Infinity war


That's something I'm still hoping to be some kind of Loki's trademark illusions. The one died might be a duplicate and Loki might be still lurking somewhere plotting against his bro.
Wishing upon the stars.

----------


## Shana

> I didn't compare most of the Tamil people did and I think that they have taken the concept I meant '' The Last scene being unanswered'' Did you watch the credit scene? I guess in part 2 all them would come back to life after Captain Marvel defeats Thanos , because the next Black Panther movie is coming.


Captain Marvel, I'm still unsure about what to think about her. But I'm still rooting for Iron Man. May be Tony and Nebula would hatch a plan to do something and Marvel helps them.

----------


## Assassin

> Captain Marvel, I'm still unsure about what to think about her. But I'm still rooting for Iron Man. May be Tony and Nebula would hatch a plan to do something and Marvel helps them.


Captain Marvel is one of the oldest character of Marval Comics and I remember she has durability and the ability to shoot concussive energy bursts from her hands. But I don't know what exactly she can do in future movies of Marvel. 

But in the next part of Infinity war will be like what they do in comics. Their will be a Time travel base concept will be take place i believe. Hope Next Marvel releases The Ant Man and Wasp, Venom, Gardian of the Galxy Vol:3, Silver and Black, Dark Phoenix movies will give us the lead to Avengers Infinity War II.  :Cool:

----------


## Moana

That really makes sense! Maybe after all the stones are gathered back from Thanos, Loki might come back to life.

----------


## Moana

you should definitely watch it

----------


## Shana

> Captain Marvel is one of the oldest character of Marval Comics and I remember she has durability and the ability to shoot concussive energy bursts from her hands. But I don't know what exactly she can do in future movies of Marvel. 
> 
> But in the next part of Infinity war will be like what they do in comics. Their will be a Time travel base concept will be take place i believe. Hope Next Marvel releases The Ant Man and Wasp, Venom, Gardian of the Galxy Vol:3, Silver and Black, Dark Phoenix movies will give us the lead to Avengers Infinity War II.


Time travel is for sure! But for that, they need the Time stone and there's no way they can get near Thanos. Even when they were all together, they couldn't get the Gauntlet, now with less than half of them alive I doubt it.
That's what confuses me.

----------


## Karikaalan

i hope Thanos will return to the past to save her daughter and everyone would be back

----------


## Assassin

> Time travel is for sure! But for that, they need the Time stone and there's no way they can get near Thanos. Even when they were all together, they couldn't get the Gauntlet, now with less than half of them alive I doubt it.
> That's what confuses me.


I believe Dr.Strange offers his time stone to Thanos is a Trap. He already said to tony "protecting the stone is my only priority". Just before the fight with Thanos, Dr.Strange time traveled somewhere but we don't know what he saw. He left tony stark to stay alive something related to avengers will work on save the Titan. It feel like Thanos wake up in Titan again before it doomed. Why Bruce can't turn into Hulk it also a mystery.

----------


## Moana

> Captain Marvel is one of the oldest character of Marval Comics and I remember she has durability and the ability to shoot concussive energy bursts from her hands. But I don't know what exactly she can do in future movies of Marvel. 
> 
> But in the next part of Infinity war will be like what they do in comics. Their will be a Time travel base concept will be take place i believe. Hope Next Marvel releases The Ant Man and Wasp, Venom, Gardian of the Galxy Vol:3, Silver and Black, Dark Phoenix movies will give us the lead to Avengers Infinity War II.


Plus she the most poweful charcter among all the superheros.. I'm really looking forward to Venom!

----------


## Moana

> Time travel is for sure! But for that, they need the Time stone and there's no way they can get near Thanos. Even when they were all together, they couldn't get the Gauntlet, now with less than half of them alive I doubt it.
> That's what confuses me.


That is why Captain Marvel is getting in! Thanos's weakness is Gamora so this might bring a twist in part 2!

----------


## Moana

> I believe Dr.Strange offers his time stone to Thanos is a Trap. He already said to tony "protecting the stone is my only priority". Just before the fight with Thanos, Dr.Strange time traveled somewhere but we don't know what he saw. He left tony stark to stay alive something related to avengers will work on save the Titan. It feel like Thanos wake up in Titan again before it doomed. Why Bruce can't turn into Hulk it also a mystery.


Yeah, Dr Strange saw the future that is why he gave Thanos the stone!
And Yeah, Bruce not turning into hulk also remains a mystery. Maybe its because he hasn't turned into hulk for a long time so that is why Hulk isn't coming out.

----------


## Moana

> i hope Thanos will return to the past to save her daughter and everyone would be back


Yeah, because in the end he feels emotional about Gamora!

----------


## Shana

> I believe Dr.Strange offers his time stone to Thanos is a Trap. He already said to tony "protecting the stone is my only priority". Just before the fight with Thanos, Dr.Strange time traveled somewhere but we don't know what he saw. He left tony stark to stay alive something related to avengers will work on save the Titan. It feel like Thanos wake up in Titan again before it doomed. Why Bruce can't turn into Hulk it also a mystery.


You still haven't figured out why Hulk won't come out? Because he got a good smashing from Thanos, now he himself is scared to face the world.

----------


## Shana

> i hope Thanos will return to the past to save her daughter and everyone would be back


I don't think so, coz he sacrificed her himself to get the Soul stone for the greater good of the World.
He said so when he killed her that he must give the priority to his noble cause or something. And if he travels back, and saves her, he wouldn't have the Soul stone. Because a soul for a soul is the rule. If she isn't trapped inside the Soul World, he would't be able to use the Soul Stone. And there's nothing else he loves in this world to sacrifice again for the stone. So it's kinda impossible.

----------


## Moana

> I don't think so, coz he sacrificed her himself to get the Soul stone for the greater good of the World.
> He said so when he killed her that he must give the priority to his noble cause or something. And if he travels back, and saves her, he wouldn't have the Soul stone. Because a soul for a soul is the rule. If she isn't trapped inside the Soul World, he would't be able to use the Soul Stone. And there's nothing else he loves in this world to sacrifice again for the stone. So it's kinda impossible.


But in the end he turns emotional and starts thinking about little Gamora. So that is why maybe he might bring her back to life in the next part! And Gamora is his weakness,
However Seriously I've no clue about it lets hope for the best.

----------

